# more bears



## fancyfirewood (Jan 2, 2008)

heres a couple of pics,enjoy.

some day I will get a carving bar on one of my saws,right now I only use a husky 350 with a 16" bar and a makita die grinder and makita 4 1/2 grinder.


----------



## FishZapper (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent!
Man, you guys impress the hell out of me in this forum. Fish and Bears and everything else. Makes me want to give it a try.


----------

